# Klipsch Sub-12 / SVS PB-12 Plus Clone



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the looks of the SVS subs with integrated baseplate, but I can't afford to buy one anytime soon, so I made a simple modification to my Klipsch sub. I used a piece of 3/4" birch plywood (cut the same width and depth as the enclosure) and some 1 1/4" diameter wood dowel cut 2" long, painted flat black. I used the existing screw holes on the bottom of the enclosure after removing the stock Klipsch feet. I like the look a lot better than with the stock feet and I haven't noticed any difference in bass.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tomscave said:


> I like the looks of the SVS subs with integrated baseplate, ....


Nice, looks good :T

IF you want you can remove the "name plate" to make others wonder what brand the sub is :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice modification, Tom. Looks good! :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Interestng, I like it and can't think of any downside.


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Now that I've had a chance to play with the sub for the past few days, I like it setup this way. The bass sounds better and I can now "feel" the bass.


----------

